# Carver Cascade Rapide.....inlet valve problem



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Worked fine the last time I used it in February, tested it today in preparation for the off on Sunday, no water flowing through heater to hot taps :evil: 

After much scratching of head and muttering under breath I have deduced that when I drained down heater after the Feb run I must have completely removed drain valve thus losing some sort of widget which fits between this valve and the one way valve (which prevents the entire water system emptying through the drain valve.)

Due to the proximity of the fresh water tank it is difficult to access the valve or else I should have just removed it, so instead I have fashioned a new widget from a piece of copper wire and simply jammed the one way valve open :roll: 

I wouldn't want anyone to rush out to their vans and risk losing another widget but wondered if somebody has also been down this road and could describe what this thing actually looks like i.e. is it a perforated tube or just a rod.

I have already looked amongst the gravel underneath the valve, but annoyingly I moved the van only last week :evil: tomorrow I shall throw myself on the mercy of a truma/carver spares specialist


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, have a look at this exploded diagram, I think number 10 is the widget you need?

 Diagram (under caravan fault finder)

regards M&D


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Mandy & Dave,

Thanks for that link; I've printed the useful bits to supplement the rather meagre user manual.

I may well be wrong about the existence of a 'widget'; I assumed this as I was able to get the water flowing into the heater by the rather technical expedient of poking the end of the valve with a screwdriver :lol: but of course the problem might simply be a faulty valve. It is the first job listed on the site you linked to so may be a common fault. Unfortunately on my van it is rather inacessible; either the heater or the water tank may need to be removed so I won't attempt it until we come back. If I ensure the pump is always switched on before the heater no harm should result from my temporary bodge.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Bit embarrassing to answer my own posts but googling has produced a useful pictorial site covering the stripdown of this model:

http://www.seered.co.uk/carvercascade.htm

( sorry don't know how to make it a 'click here' type of link  )


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

not wishing to rake over old coals, or indeed widgets, but in case I misled anyone with my earlier query, just like bogeymen, there aren't any such things! 

Having a spare morning I fitted a new inlet oneway valve and water now flows through heater as well as it ever did.

I should have guessed as these valves are so readily available they are obviously regarded as a consumable item


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Be sure to buy the right one, one is a one way valve to stop hot water backfilling into the cold water tank, I once had to sort a similar problem to the one described here, all it turned out to be was someone fitting the nonreturn valve to the hot water outlet, thus stopping any water leaving the tank.


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

Reading the previous posts on this forum makes me think that I have a similar problem. ?possible none return valve problem. I have filled the main water tank and all the taps are activating the pump through the micro switches, but no water coming out of the hot taps, discovered that the water heater is not filling. Has anyone any helpful advice to offer, I am sure that it will be forthcoming from the great fountain of knowledge on this site...Please help
Forgive my ignorance but where do I find the none returnable valves?


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

the bottom inlet is white plastic (take the blue hose off), the top and bottom inlets both look the same, but they are not the bottom one should be the non return Valve


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

The white plastic connector must be the non-return valve, I hope that is the right 
Sorry I cannot help being so stupid?


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

The bottom one _*should*_ be the non return Valve, take both off and look though one will be a straight through tube, the other will contain non return gubbins (this should be the bottom one) last cascade problem I had to sort was simply these two put back wrong way round.


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

GeorgeTelford said:


> The bottom one _*should*_ be the non return Valve, take both off and look though one will be a straight through tube, the other will contain non return gubbins (this should be the bottom one)


Many Thanks George for all your help I have managed to sort the problem out and have now free flowing hot water. It is good to know that there are people like you around who are prepared to help people like me :?


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jack

Pleasure

Just noticed you were running yourself down post before last, dont, its only easy if you know the answer, which you do now...........


----------

